
The NoPhone Air: the least advanced NoPhone ever - djug
https://www.thenophone.com/collections/featuredproducts/products/the-nophone-air
======
anaganisk
This is like that app on iPhone which costed some $1000 which shows a red
badge and nothing else, to show that you are rich! And few people even bought
it!

